# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Shrimps WhatsApp chat

## TheAquarist

Hey fellow people! Shall we create a groupchat for shrimps? 

Main purpose is to share ideas/places to buy shrimps etc. 

If want, can buy/sell/trade etc 😉 

Easier for me to learn huehue 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fran09

Support you bro. Count me in.

----------


## Berny

i dont mind joining 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

10 interested then i'll create the group 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## technics

Cool idea. Especially for shrimp noobie like me.. Support and count me in..

----------


## Junneh

I'm keen to join. I'm in  :Very Happy:

----------


## Daniel_Lee

Keen to join too  :Wink:

----------


## Cryok95

Can noob join  :Smile:  
I'll be interested!

----------


## Jimmy

Me interested too!

----------


## TheAquarist

Can you guys pm me your number?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sateman

Count me in

----------


## darter

Im in. Please provide details.

----------


## jjchew

Count me in too..

----------


## TheAquarist

Pm me number! Or here if you dont mind

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vinteo

Count me in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Junneh

91186215 thanks

----------


## TheAquarist

Do include your numbers! 
Currently have 7 members  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vinteo

96974947 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## technics

98636138 
Thank You

----------


## Daniel_Lee

96795737. Thanks!

----------


## Clamence

Hi i do not keep expensive shrimps but would like to join jus to learn from everyone. Can? Haha
If so, add me 88286440

----------


## janboyz

97663766 count me in


Jan

----------


## wooty100

92233442 wooty

----------


## Atlas

97101196. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidney

97762160 count me in too !

----------


## Choon

I will appreciate being included 97970039
Thanks

----------


## jasonwoo

Please add me in the group, 8118 4199.

----------


## ilubit

92297057

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Burner83

> Pm me number! Or here if you dont mind
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Count me in. My number is 97540359 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1112

91870792
Add me please.

----------


## tango48

Can add me in? 96401211?

----------


## Arron

98281683, please add me!!

reefing from pasir ris

----------


## bluesilver

98711813. Please add me  :Smile:

----------


## Vinteo

Can I check if anyone of u got included in the group chat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tango48

No Leh... given number but not included Leh
..

----------


## Arron

Same 

reefing from pasir ris

----------


## Vinteo

Ya la like kena con like that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

Psps i missed out some numbers . Apps group currently got 25 members 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phillipians

Hi, do add me in too. 91917785

----------


## Chuan Yee

do add me too 9233 zero216

----------


## taizi

> Can you guys pm me your number?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


91010629

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Ipit

84996695
I'm in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ahkel

Add me
96423479
Join the fun.

----------


## lohsh

93394636 tganks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eugenecj

9755.0277


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LioocK

Can I join? 97809274


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

For those who have already joined or going to join this whatsapp group chat... you can mute the group notifications sound (only have visual icon notification running in the background), so that there wouldn't be hundreds of notification sounds popping up through the day (and night!).  :Grin: 

Here are the steps...

For Android: https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/android/23776567#mute

For iPhone: http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/iphone/23782517#mute

----------


## ilubit

👍👍

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## brianz_410

82986011.. Thanks!

----------


## Fran09

Add me pls . 96831631

----------


## pyl

96450322 <-- me too  :Grin:

----------


## uchiha4

Please add me too, 90609989.  :Shocked:

----------


## TheAquarist

Hi guys. For those that wants to join or are already in the group, please do not quarrel  . Any of those will result in remove-ment from group 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cw1985

85115581. thank u

----------


## Dylan Chin

8153-(seven)153 thks  :Very Happy:

----------


## tohtruck

add me please.. 911 two nine 4 two five

----------


## swee17hp

add me please 911 four 66 eight eight

----------


## nicholasliao

98398346 Nicholas

Thank you very much!

----------


## Numbskull

i was keeping shrimps for 3-4 years before switching to planted tank 1+ year ago. Till my hands gets itchy recently i still deciding to make a comeback or not.

Can add me in just in case i had fallen for my itchy hand syndrome and in need of expertise from u all.

97222-33five thank you.

----------


## taizi

> i was keeping shrimps for 3-4 years before switching to planted tank 1+ year ago. Till my hands gets itchy recently i still deciding to make a comeback or not.
> 
> Can add me in just in case i had fallen for my itchy hand syndrome and in need of expertise from u all.
> 
> 97222-33five thank you.


Numby? Cs player? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## kennethc

98203811 <- Add me please!

----------


## ZackZhou

Joinin the fun. 88094020


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## taizi

I am cute


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## alanlim

Hi. Can add me at 9838 4721? Thanks!

----------


## Lan Zs

Pls add me. Lanzs 
93806991

----------


## junwei38

Pls add me 97605838

----------


## taizi

Any jie jie wanna joinnnnn 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## hardscape

> Hey fellow people! Shall we create a groupchat for shrimps? 
> 
> Main purpose is to share ideas/places to buy shrimps etc. 
> 
> If want, can buy/sell/trade etc  
> 
> Easier for me to learn huehue 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I would love to join! Kindly add me in

94three85oneone5

----------


## Xmant

Am I welcome to join? 
911 68 275.

----------


## neontiger92

Still have space? 9828188 Thanks!

----------


## IrvineChen

Lack of one digit to add u

----------


## neontiger92

OOPS!!! Sorry! 98281688

----------


## Dylan Chin

Wah I tot full sia, that's why I nvr kenna added. Turns out I tio forgotten T.T If still got slot: 81537153

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

Current number of members ; 55  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## deon

would love to join, please kindly add me @ 9321 6960 thanks!

----------


## destress

Possible to add me? 8200 691 seven

----------


## tommygro2

New comer for shrimp
91384710
thanks

----------


## Chalkboy96

Hi can add me too?  :Very Happy:  9825one56zero

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

----------


## ichise

Can add me too ?  :Smile:  97474eight2zero 
Thanks alot

----------


## harryxing

This seems like a great place to share Shrimp tips can add me 97213858

----------


## A.Toh

Hi,

Could you please add me too?

Number: 9732 3088

Thanks!

----------


## DeadEnd

add me in too. 91449363. thanks

----------


## kah kenny

Hi bro.
Can add me in wat app.
98162815...thank...ken

----------


## Razzy Razman

Hi bro... Still have space for one more..... 93855668 razzy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ericmz

add me. eric 97700660. thank u!

----------


## IrvineChen

Eric.. is yr number correct?

----------


## InUtero

If still got vacancy, I wanna gain knowledge too. Thanks! 9l86 8286.

----------


## shkeepers

Yo. Bros me too 97616927

----------


## darkadam

Can I join too? Just start keeping cherries for a week. 
My number 83883749

----------


## aro

Can add me?(9230 5703) ty

----------


## gentle

please add me 97584843

----------


## TheAquarist

Current member count at 75/100 :-)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron

Please add me 98281683

reefing from pasir ris

----------


## A.Toh

Please add me too.

9732 3088

----------


## shrimpaholich

add me 1(605)4963811


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## erikokelf

Bro please add me 90688324.

----------


## aro

Sry my number got problem can add me back? But diff number(9030 8196) tks and sry for the trouble

----------


## stardus00

Add me pls
92393oo8

Thank you

----------


## Yong jun

81353411 count me in 

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## shrimpist

can kindly add me in

9669 8679

Xie Xie !

----------


## Mameshrimps

Love to join as well. Currently had a bunch of good quality blue diamonds that i need to let go. As I had a new batch of SS grade CRS coming up. Man my office tank is overcrowded LOL.

----------


## TheAquarist

> Love to join as well. Currently had a bunch of good quality blue diamonds that i need to let go. As I had a new batch of SS grade CRS coming up. Man my office tank is overcrowded LOL.


Number  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yong jun

81353411 😊

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mameshrimps

93888566  :Smile:

----------


## IrvineChen

Shrimpist.. what app me @ 82870098

----------


## crystal

Add me pls 91278005. Thank you

----------


## Wrigleys

Add me too pls. 947seven one652. Thanks!

----------


## jabslim33

im interested to learn too! count me in 97211180. Thank you

----------


## icychaosmage

Add me too. 90088659

----------


## Mikey Ho

Pls add me too. 91453883


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

Whatapp me at 82870098 so I can just add you to my contact list and into group.. Thanks...

----------


## ladyseals

add me pls! 96894235 thx!

----------


## IrvineChen

Please drop me a text so I can add you easily...

----------


## Babywei

90387973 Ty I am a newbie

----------


## jianpuu

94562990 ty =)

----------


## Streamer

Please add me. Thanks. Have msg you.

----------


## TheAquarist

Hey guys. You can also text me at 92736650 to be added into the group  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsam

Add me tooo !!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## samsam

8180o877 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3in

could you add me, please? 98581860

----------


## Joseli

Pls add me. 82227995

----------


## happydanio123

Thanks TheAquarist! Will text you my number so you can add me soon!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aozora

Count me in !!! 98591872
i want to start a small tank of RCS / CRS and can have great advises from the pros

----------


## downtownz

92251307

Thanks!

----------


## IrvineChen

What app me your AQ nick at 82870098

----------


## simoncxy

Please add me in too. 98one57one57. Thanks!

----------


## felix00

Can add me in too? Felix here, 90462854

----------


## guppylove

Wilson here. 97719319 thanks!

----------


## gimhchng

Can add me in? Gim 962eightnine462. Thanks.

----------


## Orky108

Alvin here. Thinking of starting a rcs nano tank. 90102769

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

What app me @ 82870098 so I can add you easily

----------


## Bengee

Add me please,
97558324

----------


## nobodyID

Kindly add me..
Dennis Ling - 9489 0843

----------


## IrvineChen

Drop me a whatapp with your AQ nick to add into the chatgroup.. thanks

----------


## IrvineChen

Last final slot available and the group will be full house..

----------


## yiongcs

Yiongcs here! 91394168


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

Too late.. chat group full at the moment..

----------


## armourshrimp36

Why not setup a facebook account for this? I believe more of us want to join the whatsapp group,but too bad is full.

----------


## taizi

Can join madshrimps for fb  :Wink: 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## lizhien

Still up? I'm keen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

WhatsApp me at 82870098 with your AQ nick

----------


## lizhien

Okay.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Adriel75

Is this chat grp still on.??? Can allow me access? 911 two two 663


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

Whatapp Me at 82870098

----------


## Adriel75

What do like minded bros/ sis here think of having dedicated chat grps. One for advice etc and one for sale???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## destiny2704

Hi. If possible add me too. 98245445

----------


## kermit13sg

96857271 thanks

----------


## IrvineChen

What app me at 82870087 with your AQ nick

----------


## loyxl

91821990. Can i join too? New to the invertebrates hobby

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

Drop me a text with yr nick so I can easily add u

----------


## loyxl

> Drop me a text with yr nick so I can easily add u


Your number is 82870087? I added alr and the profile picture is not a chinese. Sorry if i assume you're chinese cause you have a chinese name

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

Oops... thanks for the highlight.. I type wrongly.. should be 82870098

----------


## Fishyoldman

Hi, can add me in? My number 90226452.
Thanks bro

----------


## DunderBear

Add me 7789299231

----------


## lanxx

add me pls. 96622292

----------


## IrvineChen

Drop me a text to +6582870098 with your AQ nick so I can add you guys easily to the group chat...

----------


## tarzanboy

Please add me too currently want to set up 81800552 thank.

----------


## patrickgoh

Can j be included as well..
98892322

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

What app me at 82870098

----------


## jermseah

me too! 82285068

----------


## IrvineChen

Those who want to join the chat group... kindly whatapp me at 82870098 with your AQ nick...

----------


## FiveTwoTwo

pls add me 81114867. Tks u very much

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## Averagebro

Request add please.. 962095threesix

----------


## R99

Pls add me. Thanks. 
9838 2446

----------


## ezniqueski

Please add me. Thanks.
92389711

----------


## Byeiksar

Please add me 97279411, a noob here
Thanks

----------


## Zep

Please add me too 97708618. Thanks.

----------


## jamesmj

add me please. 9099 5934

----------


## Wang

Pls add me also 93873053

----------


## armourshrimp36

Hi, please add me. 87425669. Thank you!

----------


## bluesilver

Hello, please add me - 98711813 . Thanks!

----------


## benjit87

Hi, please add me - 91170130. Thanks

----------


## kelvin_soh

Please add me. My wechat ID Sgp_DoS Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

What app me @ 82870098 with your AQ nick... I will add you from there.. thanks

----------


## kelvin_soh

> Please add me. 96741260. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Keikomaru

Add me in 81803995 thanks!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## wind88

Bro add me

----------


## wind88

83737337 add me bro. Thanks

----------


## tootyling

Add me in 96265528 thanks!!

----------


## imtai

hey could you add? 94516517 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## IrvineChen

> hey could you add? 94516517 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


What app me at 82870098

----------


## Kelvintmh

Hi can add me in. New to shrimp keeping. 90216263

----------


## Halfbeak

Hi, can add me in too 9832 1395 thanks a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jonny_B

Hi I'm new in the aquarium hobby. Pls add me 93 8 00 719. Thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## IrvineChen

Whatapp me at 82870098 with your AQ nick.. so I can just add you easily to my contact

----------


## derekseah

can add me in,91014295

----------


## iloveicecream

Hope I’m not too late to join. Pls add me 91818o3seven

----------


## iloveicecream

Hope Im not too late to join. Pls add me 91818o3seven

----------


## tarzanboy

Add me too I interested 82335610

----------


## Hafizuddin

Hi can I also be added into the group as well please ? 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Averagebro

Pls add me... 962 zero 9536.. thanks admin

----------


## destress

Add me back? 82006917

----------


## ross.chang

I also wanna join~!.... 97 thirdy six 33 twenty five pls. tq  :Smile:

----------


## motomage

hi, is this chat group still around? would very much like to join if possible

----------


## bryenyeoh3

Hi is the group still open? can add me into the group? My handphone number is 91005377


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## x353791

Need some help. 

When a female shrimp had carried and hatched the egg, when will it be saddle again?

Can add me to the WhatsApp group too? Nine three 8 0 three three 5 2

Sent from my MI PAD 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Averagebro

Pls add me Nine 6209536..thanks

----------


## aj5122003

can add me to the grp. thank you.

nine 889 six 052

----------


## Kum Wah Lum

My no 97856679 add me in please thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## whistler81

Hi I'm new in the hobby, wonder if the Shrimp chat group is still in operation? I would love to join, my number is 98363213.

----------


## motomage

Hello, is this chat group still alive? I am very keen to join as a first timer pet shrimp

----------


## YZ_Chua

Theres a telegram chat, 


https://t.me/ShrimpChatSG

Many experienced people available to seek advice from!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## motomage

> There’s a telegram chat, 
> 
> 
> https://t.me/ShrimpChatSG
> 
> Many experienced people available to seek advice from!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i just joined in as well.. hahaha.. Looking for more channel to have less death toll for my first setup.. hahaha, thanks by the way!

----------


## Xizt3nd

89077655. Thanks

----------

